# clubs/showing



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

I need some help please. I wont to join a club but cant seen to find any active clubs in or around Burlington NJ. Are there any GSD/dog clubs still active in New jersey 2021? I have tried a few sites but no answer back. The only club thats is active and seems to be really nice in Northern GSD club of NJ but they are 2+ hours drive away from Burlington county. No one around here even trains in Tracking/conformation showing that also isn't 2-3 hours away. Some dog training site list it but no answer back. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of club? There are a lot of IGP clubs in NJ. Or AKC?


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> What kind of club? There are a lot of IGP clubs in NJ. Or AKC?


any club really. the only clubs that were listed on the site is AKC but some of those have closed down. couldn't find any IGP at all.


----------

